# My Fish video! please watch



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Mymedsfoodaquariumandsupplies.flv


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

copied my name -.- nah jk


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Fishboy, this thread is almost a year old...and this member has been banned from the forum.... no need to bring up old threads


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why has he been banned and how do I see the dates? 
lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

1. That is not our buisness really and no need to get into it 
2. Look above the user name


----------

